
Assignment via `;` in Safari - adregan
https://twitter.com/RReverser/status/902504540393660416
======
dvcc
I might be missing a step here... but how does that lead to a new XSS attack?

~~~
OtterCoder
It could cause some very strange behavior in minified code. JS allows chained
assignment like so:

a = b = c = 4

Is totally valid, and assigns 4 to all three variables. It could cause all
sorts of undefined behavior, and plenty of interesting, almost undetectable
obfuscation. XSS is just the tip of the iceberg.

